# Is natural sunlight sufficient?



## *hogwild* (Jun 4, 2014)

I haven't seen any threads about natural light vs. lamps and such so I was wondering if natural light is enough on its own for my hedgie's day cycle. I have a lot of windows in my room and I keep the blinds open so he can get as much daylight as possible but now I'm thinking it might not be enough. On cloudy, rainy days I do leave a light on for him. Thoughts, comments, concerns?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

It's not so much of an issue during late spring, summer, and early fall, but during the winter (and when daylight savings changes the time), it's best to keep artificial light on. It's safer just to keep an artificial light on for all 365 days of the year, but it's fine to rely on natural lighting during the summer. That's great that you leave a light on during overcast/rainy days too


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

There were only about 2 months that I found Hector needed more light. I would make sure to always switch the light on when I came home from college so he would have some more. But I always had to plan ahead if I knew I would be home late, and leave the light on for him in the morning.

But I live really close to college, so I know that even if I miss the bus I will still get home at roughly the same time.

Some of it depends on how light-sensitive your hedgehog is - if they mistake a thundery day for night time you will need to be more careful than with a hog who assumes any light whatsoever means daytime.


----------



## Hannah (May 15, 2014)

During Summer where we live, daylight begins at 5am and ends right before 10pm. So we are letting natural light dictate her lighting schedule. But when Fall/Winter arrive again, we will go back to an artificial light schedule.


----------

